# "TEQUILA SUNRISE FAT BOY CORKIES" By Captain Nick Dahlman



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*February 7, 2013*

Caught 2 good trout this evening, a 5.5 lb and 6.5 lb on Tequila Sunrise Fat Boy Corkies. Water was 3-4 ft deep, 60 degrees, and wind was less than 5 mph out of West.

www.BayFlatsLodge.com
www.GunDogBaits.com


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Video Bio*

We're excited to finally complete our first video bio. Our goal is to showcase each BFL guide with his own video.


----------

